# Free To Good Home............



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

A Pet shop owner(who lives round the corner from me) told me about a couple giving their dog to a good home.They have had it since it was a puppy, but they havent the time as they both work.
English Setter Dog, free to good home, 10 months.
If any one is interested i have the contact details, please leave me a message.
I live in the Stockton-On-Tees area,

Thought i would post it here, to help him out.


----------



## Willow0999 (May 3, 2012)

Hi

I would be very interested to know more about this dog. I wonder if you could perhaps give me contact details of the people who have him.

Thanks


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

> If you have an English Setter, of any age, which you need to re-home, or if you think you would like to adopt and care for a rescued English Setter, please contact Jenny Penna, tel no: 01208 264871 or email Jenny


The English Setter Rescue Association
From the English Setter Rescue dogs 
With adverts of free to a good home can end up in the wrong hands. I would contact her and pass the details on. People in breed specific rescues are often prepared to travel miles they often already own one of the breed and know all about them which can help prevent repeated rehoming. There is often a list of people waiting for a rehome especially for rare breeds. 
Best of Luck with home finding.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

I have just emailed Jenny from English Setter with the above information. I wouldn't have put the details up in case like I said it ends up in the wrong hands but hopefully she will get in contact first.


----------



## Willow0999 (May 3, 2012)

Hi

I have been in touch with Jenny previously regarding rehoming an English Setter.

I agree that advertising a dog free to a good home, is not a good idea, but understand that the OP was trying to help the owners of this dog. I am still interested if he is available.


----------



## paws57 (Jul 10, 2010)

fire-siamesekitty said:


> A Pet shop owner(who lives round the corner from me) told me about a couple giving their dog to a good home.They have had it since it was a puppy, but they havent the time as they both work.
> English Setter Dog, free to good home, 10 months.
> If any one is interested i have the contact details, please leave me a message.
> I live in the Stockton-On-Tees area,
> ...


Hello,

Please could you PM me the contact details for the English Setter. Jenny Penna is abroad at the moment. I am a trustee of the English Setter Rescue Association. As I have not posted 25 messages on this site I cannot send PM's yet!

Jean


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't know if any of the above is related but I have been in touch with Jenny and it seems like she is in direct contact with the owners. If she needs any more information she can contact me and has been doing. Not calling anyone a liar just don't trust anyone outside the official email. 
Good news is she has contacted your contact and its looking like she has a home lined up. Best of luck for them in the new home. 
Will let everyone know more when everything is settled.


----------

